# Illinois FOID card



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Was told today by license place I go to that its taking at least 4-5 months to get renewed. :smt076


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't know what a FOID card is, but hopfully it won't put you in a bad place with the state with and expired card. The only thing in Washington State is a license to carry. Open carry you don't need that but be prepared to talk to every cop you see.
JT


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

8Eric6 said:


> Was told today by license place I go to that its taking at least 4-5 months to get renewed. :smt076


could it be that they are just jerking folks around while HB0997 is being fought out?

if the FOID gets killed due to an amendment in the bill it would prove fruitless to process any renewals at this time. and 4-5 months is just about the deadline for new law if i am not mistaken.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Your used to the Midwest weather.........move out of Commillinois, and come to Wisconsin.....open carry is legal, and you don't need no stinkin card:horsepoo:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard a lot about Illinois, and none of it has been good.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

jtguns said:


> Don't know what a FOID card is, but hopfully it won't put you in a bad place with the state with and expired card. The only thing in Washington State is a license to carry. Open carry you don't need that but be prepared to talk to every cop you see.
> JT


It's a Firearm Owners Identification Card. It's illegal to own firearms without one in Illinois, if I remember correctly, so if they fail to renew them in an orderly fashion, it's very, very bad news.

KG


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

jtguns said:


> Don't know what a FOID card is, but hopfully it won't put you in a bad place with the state with and expired card. The only thing in Washington State is a license to carry. Open carry you don't need that but be prepared to talk to every cop you see.
> JT


It's a picture ID has all the same info as a driver license but you need it to be able to purchase (or even ask to hold a firearm at a store) firearms or ammunition in Illinois. If you get pulled over with firearms no FOID I believe it's a class 4 felony guns get confiscated jail time fines etc. etc. If at your house I believe it's a lesser charge but, been told they can do all the same. Illinois blows


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Broondog said:


> could it be that they are just jerking folks around while HB0997 is being fought out?
> 
> if the FOID gets killed due to an amendment in the bill it would prove fruitless to process any renewals at this time. and 4-5 months is just about the deadline for new law if i am not mistaken.


would be nice if Illinois would get rid of it. It's pretty pointless just another way to put you on a list.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

berettabone said:


> Your used to the Midwest weather.........move out of Commillinois, and come to Wisconsin.....open carry is legal, and you don't need no stinkin card:horsepoo:


Haha yeah actually live about 20-25 min from the border (Rockford,IL) and have kicked it around a bit have family in Janesville and Madison. The place i work for also has a shop in Wisconsin so really could probably swing it. I am trying to get out of Illinois, My brother and ma are moving to Georgia so gonna try to go with them unless I can land a job in Texas or something. But ya if that fell through prob would end up being one lonely ass Bears fan in the land of cheese


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> I've heard a lot about Illinois, and none of it has been good.


haha Yeah Illinois is garbage anymore. Everything is corrupt all the way down to the local level. Open the paper on any given day some new politician is getting caught swiping money or something. Only thing going on around here is it's pretty easy to find really good Italian food .


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad I don't live there. What a pain in the A$$ and yes a way for big brother to know your business when they have no reason for it.
JT


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I like living in a state that is gun friendly and has weather that pretty much allows you to ride m/c's year round. :smt001


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There are Bear fans here too.........personally, I hate the Packers......used to party in Rockford, in my younger days.


8Eric6 said:


> Haha yeah actually live about 20-25 min from the border (Rockford,IL) and have kicked it around a bit have family in Janesville and Madison. The place i work for also has a shop in Wisconsin so really could probably swing it. I am trying to get out of Illinois, My brother and ma are moving to Georgia so gonna try to go with them unless I can land a job in Texas or something. But ya if that fell through prob would end up being one lonely ass Bears fan in the land of cheese


----------



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

The FOID is just stupid. Once CCW is here, they need to do away with the FOID. It's no wonder Illinois is near the top of the list for places that people move AWAY from. Just one of the many reasons of this horrible state. At least California has nice weather.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

8Eric6 said:


> would be nice if Illinois would get rid of it. It's pretty pointless just another way to put you on a list.


Sounds like a ploy to make you a criminal, then they can confiscate your gun.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Ya FOID can take a hike. Guy at the gun shop told me if you put "this is for my job" on the envolope and run a highlighter over it you'll get renewed in just a couple of weeks. Who knows little late for me sent mine in on jan


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

XD40inAVL said:


> Sounds like a ploy to make you a criminal, then they can confiscate your gun.


Yep it's stupid. What's not stupid though is that Asheville scenery. Jealous of the sights your taking in, like a postcard out there.


----------

